# Getting cichlids to eat better



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend have a 29 gallon tank with 10 chichlids in it, most of which are about 1.5 inches to 2.5 inches.

We had 4 for about 6 months now and the rest are about a week old in our tank... we have always fed the oldest ones flake food until recently we started feeding them blood worms because they aren't really growing but they all look healthy... In the old tank a they killed a goldfish and ate him and they seemed to love the live food so in the new tank with all of them in there we decided to put in a small rosey red fish and see what happens, they didn't seem to do much with him, just left him alone... so we decided to buy some earth worms because we heard they love them, but they still just kind of niddle at it and leave it alone...

anyway to make them eat more solid foods or make them more aggressive


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

"Cichlids" include a huge group of fish. They can vary widely in living conditions and diet. My Malawi Mbunas, for example, are extremely aggressive, but are vegetarians. Feeding them a high protein diet causes bloat which often leads to death.

Provide some more information about the species in question, and we might be able to give you some suggestions.

Cheers
ka NUK


----------

